# Bathing



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

How can I bathe a new, untamed cockatiel? She/he, (sexing to come when I can get the bird to a vet), is covered in poop from her previous, cramped, over-stocked cage, and I don't want her/him to get sick. I have no idea how old the bird is, but it's been willing to sit on my shoulder, (I know it's a no-no, but why rock the boat when we're just getting acquainted? I'd prefer to just let the bird settle then speak with it about not sitting so high), and has expressed the wish to eat. Therefore, I don't think he/she, (this is getting tedious), is in shock or injured in any way.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I spray all of mine with a spray bottle and use warm water
mine didnt like it at first but now they loved it after a few tries


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I mist my bird too. I read somewhere to start from above them first- like it's rain coming down on them and then go from there. It seems to work for Sunny. Then pretty soon he lifting his wings, etc. to be misted all over.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

My birds enjoy the misting as well. It's really fun watching them. Sometimes if I put a dish of water in their cage, they'll use it.. but not that often. My Hetty is a bit of trouble though when she gets misted. I have to make sure I've done it right after a fresh change to the cage liner and then be prepared to change it again afterwards of course. If I don't change the liner first, she will find ANYTHING she can on the bottom of the cage to rub in after I mist her. She's a nut.


----------



## Travis89 (Feb 27, 2011)

My birds love the misting, especially peetree. Just don't spray it right at them and they love it, they'll lift their wings, turn their head, etc to get wet all over. I've offered a dish of water but neither of them use it lol.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

UPDATE: I misted her, but she still can't clean well enough to remove all traces of poop from her back. Poor girl. Thanks for the advice.


----------

